

Your infrastructure is not a unique snowflake, and that's ok [video] - sylvinus
http://www.thedotpost.com/2015/06/jeremy-edberg-your-infrastructure-is-not-a-unique-snowflake-and-thats-ok

======
seanpower
The faster we can get to one-button infrastructure roll out, the better, IMO.
Looking forward to seeing what cloudnative brings to the table.

------
pas256
So many companies building the same stuff internally, and a great deal of it
non-core services.

